

Nasuni launches encrypted, multi-cloud, versioned virtual NAS - jnoller
http://www.nasuni.com/news/press-releases/nasuni-unveils-cloud-storage-gateway-for-simplified-data-access-storage-and-protection/

======
arethuza
I initially thought this was a cool idea then went off it - I'm fairly happy
using local storage on my home network backed up to multiple "cloud" locations
(svn hosting, Carbonite and Mozy). This gives me speed to access stuff with a
fairly high degree of resilience.

------
patrickgzill
My guess is that it uses OpenSolaris in some form under the hood. Just like
Nexenta does.

------
chime
By any chance does it work with iSCSI or is it just regular SMB?

~~~
jnoller
Currently; the Filer works with regular CIFS. NFS support it on the roadmap.

~~~
chime
I ask that because with iSCSI support, I can easily run all my VMWare ESX
servers off the device. The VMs aren't that big (20-40GB each) and if it
mirrors block-level to a remote location, then it saves small biz the cost of
buying a SAN (20k-100k) expense. If it did iSCSI, I would buy this in a
heartbeat.

~~~
jnoller
I'll definitely share this feedback with the team, thank you.

------
prakash
This seems more like a press-release. flagging it.

~~~
jnoller
Disclaimer: I am an employee.

While I linked to the press release; I felt that it was relevant to HN
especially given that Amazon S3 just announced versioning for S3, this is a
versioned, encrypted file system on top of S3, and other cloud storage
vendors.

Additionally; it's a startup using cool technology. Maybe I could have linked
to: <http://www.nasuni.com/resources/white-papers/> instead?

~~~
DenisM
I suggest a 200 words version that explains exactly why _we_ should care.

